#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-11
<Netas3k> Sveiki :-)
<Netas3k> Tai cia dar zmones kai kurie mieguisti :-) arba dirba :-)
<Netas3k> Sveiki :-)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-12
<Netas3k> Sveiki ;-)
<vyvea> Labas, kaip sekas mokintis programuoti Python'u?
<Netas3k> Deja nebeturejau laiko mokytis... Istisai kaime sedziu bet per rugpjuti planuoju vel pradeti mokytis
<Netas3k> Rugpjuti mieste busiu prie pc
<Netas3k> Bet kaime man gerai. Upelis salia :-P
<vyvea> :-)
<Netas3k> Telefona nauja gavau gimtadienio proga tai dabar ir sedziu pro ji irc'e
<Netas3k> Tai kaip tau sekasi vyvea ?
<vyvea> normaliai, normaliai :-)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-13
<davidlt> Sveiki
<davidlt> Kas gal norėtų pasidalinti wpa_supplicant konfigūracija IBSS su WEP tinklui sukurti?
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-14
<JackLeo> jei kam reikia Yahoo userio, kontaktu persikelimui iš Facebook į G+ : trasfermydataiwonttell@yahoo.com pass - ivcivc
<JackLeo>  tik nepamirškit po to ištrink kontaktų
<Netas3k> Sveiki :-)
<Netas3k> Sveikas ReekenX
<ReekenX> Netas3k: Labas :)
<Netas3k> Ka veiki ?
<pafka> jackleo svx, mas turi galimybe invaitinti i G+ ? :]
<pafka> sveiki, mas kas turit galimybe invaitinti i G+ ? :]
<pafka> :D
<Pawka> aš
<Pawka> duok mailą.
<zatan> Pawka,  gali man viena Invite irgi ? ikonitas@gmail.com
<pafka> paulkr.st@gmail.com
<Pawka> done
<zatan> Aciu, Pawka
<pafka> Labai didelis dekui Pawka ;)
<Pawka> į sveikatą.
<pafka> ciuju facebook'as apmirs
<vyvea> o tai kas tam Google+ taip gerai?
<pafka> ka zn siaip logiskai mastant google tikrai pries kurdama google+ analizavo facebook'a ir manau daugumoje vietu lenks facebook'a tik mano nuomuone G+ dar gan smarkiai neisbaigta be to visai faina viska vienoje juostoje tureti. t.y gmail, kalendorius socialinis tinklas... :)
<vyvea> tai aisku manau kad lenks(lenkia) bent jau galimybemis nes jeigu nelenktu taip kam jiems kurti? o taip pat Google turi geras galimybes
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-16
<Netas3k> Kaip cia musu mazai...
<Netas3k> Ir esantys cia nekalbus kazkokie
<mintas> sveiki
<mintas> koki irc klienta naudojat?
<sirex> mintas, XChat
<mintas> dekui
#ubuntu-lt 2011-07-17
<Netas3k> Tik 9
